# Help! Red Feet/Scalp= too much Synthroid????



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi! I was diagnosed with mild/subclinical hypo (positive for antibodies) in January. I was placed on 25mcg of Synthroid and felt much better. Two months after my repeat blood work, my level was "Normal" but still around a 3. I felt good, but was still having hair loss so I asked my doctor to increase it so I could be around a 1 TSH which I read was best.

She increased it to 50MCG. When I went for my annual pap smear, my Ob/GYN stated that although she's not an endocrinologist, she thought 50mcg sounded like too much for someone with a 5.14 TSH at diagnosis.

After being on the 50mgc, I noticed that not only is my hair shedding not stopping, my scalp is red on top. It's not a rash or raised. It blanches when I press on it. Like too much blood flow?

Also, when I stand too long or put my feet in hot water (tub or shower) my feet get extra red! They immediately stop as I walk but it's scary. I've always had red feet out of the water since I like hot water...but the standing thing is concerning me. Also, when the sun hits my feet (again heat) even when lying down I can see them get red unrelated to sunburn! And when I run- like a heat intolerance on my feet but also when standing too long. (unrelated to heat). Like a vascular issue. But it immediately goes back to normal when I start walking.

This all happened within the last few weeks of increasing my dose...

Could these be symptoms indicating that my Synthroid level is too high? Or are these just symptoms of Hashimotos, despite an optimal TSH? I don't know what my current TSH is because it's only been 4 weeks.

I have Raynaud's symptoms when it's cold. My dr. said it's the thyroid (hypo) but it still continues despite normal levels. I read about hot feet (erthymaglia) and hoping I don't have this and that it's just my thyroid replacement level is too high!!! I know erthymaglia is very rare- but overdosing synthroid in the beginning is common. Just want to know if what I describe could be a symptom.

I don't have any other "hyper symptoms". No increased heart rate, etc.

I do have a call into the doctor- my repeat labs aren't for 2 more weeks. Too early to check. (been on the 50 for 4 weeks).

Thanks for any insight! I'm so worried!!! I feel good though besides the hair loss (so distressing) and this red feet/scalp thing!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I get the red scalp thing and the hair loss. Not the feet though. I have it with both hypo and hyper-- there's really only a small window that is sometimes hard to stay in. Sigh. So I don't think your symptoms necessarily indicate that you're on too high a dose. They might though. Every body has a sort of 'advanced guard' a first set of symptoms that might indicate if you are headed one way or the other, and these are things to begin to notice (and write down b/c memory loss is a symptom of hypo...lol).

Over time, you'll become fluent in what your body's telling you and you'll be able to read your symptoms and pretty accurately predict where the bloodwork might end up. It will take some time just observing and I know it's hard to be patient, especially with the hair loss b/c you have to be even more patient, waiting for the stuff to fill back in.

For hyper, look for increased hair loss, higher heart rate, heart palps, sore leg muscles, trouble sleeping, loose stool. If you start to get these symptoms, ask your doctor if you can get your blood drawn a little sooner.

For what it's worth, I started out at 50mcg when my tsh was in the 5 range, and I think I even had to go up to 75mch before it levelled out, for a time. It is all about your body and what it takes to help your body. It's going to take several rounds of wait and see, I'm afraid. In that time, you'll probably have better weeks than others as far as hair loss and the red scalp. You might also keep tabs on where you are in your cycle. Sometimes, I have the red scalp in the 2nd half of my cycle...also, if you don't take it already, take evening primrose oil. It helps with thinning around the hairline in particular. A multivitamin with iron + biotin will help you regrow.


----------



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you! I feel like it's an "increased circulation" thing. Now my fingers are pink and puffy when I type or I handle things. Then it pretty much stops when I'm not warm or touching something. Feels vascular to me? Almost like increased blood flow to extremities...feet, hands, and scalp. But not my face interestingly enough. And I worried about lupus!! And sensitivity to sun now that I never had before this!!

But no "rash" or joint pain, fever, etc, indicative of lupus.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## dottypyjamas (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh dear jsimms, I realise your post is several years old, but I've been scouring the web for months now, trying to find someone else with this problem! Red feet and hands, in hot water shower, standing, and when running. It's stopping me walking and running, and it's driving me absolutely bonkers. I've seen countless GPs, a podiatrist, a vascular surgeon (I too thought it was vascular), then a rheumatologist (who scared me to death suggesting erythromelalgia, but then dismissed it because it wasn't accompanied by a burning sensation, just redness and warmth). Currently seeing a gynaecologist and trying HRT for peri-menopause treatment&#8230; it's possibly some help, but I'm not fully convinced yet. All I can tell so far (this has been going on for 2 years, on and off) is that it's something hormonal, and I'm very suspicious of my thyroid. I'll post on the main forum, but jsimms, if you're still around, I would be so, so, SO grateful to hear what you've found out? Please do reply if you're there!

DP


----------

